# Crappie 'Alien' Lure



## dwaz (May 16, 2012)

Our very popular 'Alien' lure comes in 4 fantastic color patterns! All made in the USA. It has a pill head spin with rubber legs so there is great action with this lure. All are 1/16 oz. Check out all four color patterns on our web site.


----------



## parkerdog (May 20, 2012)

dwaz said:


> Our very popular 'Alien' lure comes in 4 fantastic color patterns! All made in the USA. It has a pill head spin with rubber legs so there is great action with this lure. All are 1/16 oz. Check out all four color patterns on our web site.



I have one in the purplish head color. Bluegills have been hitting it like crazy! 1/16 is still kind of light for me, any plans for a little heavier one sometime?


----------



## dwaz (May 22, 2012)

Yes, we will soon start carrying the Alien in 1/8 oz. Hope that will be heavy enough for you!!


----------

